

The Oldest Known Ancient Roman Fort Has Been Discovered in Italy - pif
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/oldest-known-ancient-roman-fort-has-been-discovered-italy-180954616/

======
pif
> Researchers use laser scanners to identify a Roman military camp

